# Boas > Tree Boas >  Newest acquisition Neo ETB

## Rage Beard Reptiles

Very pumped to be working with an Emerald. This species has been on my short list for a while now. Need to figure out a name for her.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------

Apiratenamedjohn (05-31-2018),_Ashley96_ (04-01-2018),_Avsha531_ (08-06-2018),_BR8080_ (03-06-2018),Craiga 01453 (03-21-2018),_EDR_ (08-08-2018),Gio (03-01-2018),_Godzilla78_ (02-28-2018),_jmcrook_ (03-01-2018),_ladywhipple02_ (03-02-2018),_Pengil_ (02-28-2018),_Reinz_ (03-01-2018),_SDA_ (02-28-2018),Wayneh (08-06-2018)

----------


## Godzilla78

Fantastic snake!  Congrats


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Godzilla78

Reminds me of an exotic dragon serpent from a fantasy!  A sword and sorcery dragon themed name would fit perfectly. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Rage Beard Reptiles_ (02-28-2018),_Team Slytherin_ (02-28-2018)

----------


## Team Slytherin

What a fantastic beast!! Cant wait to watch her grow.

----------

_Rage Beard Reptiles_ (02-28-2018)

----------


## SDA

Very gorgeous and looks fantastic. Did you find a US breeder or is it wild caught?

----------

_Rage Beard Reptiles_ (02-28-2018)

----------


## Rage Beard Reptiles

> Very gorgeous and looks fantastic. Did you find a US breeder or is it wild caught?


She is an import.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------


## Rage Beard Reptiles

I took a lot of pictures of this girl today and this one is my favorite.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------

Apiratenamedjohn (05-31-2018),_Ashley96_ (04-01-2018),_BR8080_ (03-06-2018),Craiga 01453 (03-21-2018),_EDR_ (08-08-2018),Gio (03-01-2018),_Jus1More_ (03-08-2018),_Prognathodon_ (03-02-2018),_richardhind1972_ (03-01-2018),_Slicercrush_ (04-18-2018),Wayneh (08-06-2018)

----------


## richardhind1972

Absolutely stunning markings 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Rage Beard Reptiles_ (03-01-2018)

----------


## Craiga 01453

Awesome addition. Definitely on my short list too. 
Looking forward to seeing her grow. :Good Job:

----------

_Rage Beard Reptiles_ (03-01-2018)

----------


## Reinz

Way to go Rage!  You sure are filling out your collection nicely. Im jelly  :Smile: 

Im looking forward to seeing her progress.

----------

_Rage Beard Reptiles_ (03-02-2018)

----------


## Gio

Very nice!

----------

_Rage Beard Reptiles_ (03-02-2018)

----------


## Prognathodon

That is a great picture of a gorgeous little noodle!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro

----------

_Rage Beard Reptiles_ (03-02-2018)

----------


## zina10

Gosh, what a Beauty !!! Big congrats, that is a winner !!

----------

_Rage Beard Reptiles_ (03-05-2018)

----------


## Rage Beard Reptiles

This girl finally ate a fuzzy for me. I really hasn't been that long, however it is always such a load off when a new arrival finally eats. Hopefully it's upward and onward from here on out.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------

_Reinz_ (03-21-2018),_richardhind1972_ (03-21-2018),_zina10_ (03-21-2018)

----------


## Reinz

Great news! Good to her that she is finally getting some nutrition.

----------


## PiperPython

Oh man, what a beautiful snake.  I am a bit intimidated by the humidity requirements - but am looking into a rainbow boa, so this can't be TOO much different. I already keep GTPs but these seem WAY more difficult based on what I've read.

Happy she's eating for you.  She looks like an Esmerelda to me  :Smile:

----------


## Rage Beard Reptiles

I forgot to let you guys know we decided to name her Gypsy.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------

_Ashley96_ (04-01-2018),_Godzilla78_ (05-07-2018)

----------


## Skyrivers

> I took a lot of pictures of this girl today and this one is my favorite.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Love how she looks! Unfortunately I have had bad experience with Tree Boas. They try to eat me for some reason. LOL :Razz:

----------

_Prognathodon_ (03-21-2018),_Rage Beard Reptiles_ (03-21-2018),_richardhind1972_ (03-21-2018)

----------


## richardhind1972

Great pics, such a fantastic colour


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Rage Beard Reptiles_ (03-21-2018)

----------


## Rage Beard Reptiles

Gypsy looking fat and happy!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------

_AbsoluteApril_ (03-22-2018),Apiratenamedjohn (05-31-2018),_Ashley96_ (04-01-2018),_EDR_ (08-08-2018),_Prognathodon_ (03-22-2018),_richardhind1972_ (03-22-2018)

----------


## Phillydubs

Love the name. What a pretty color and look. The way the white pops is just redicccc

----------

_Rage Beard Reptiles_ (03-22-2018)

----------


## AbsoluteApril

Love that shot, half changing color, so cool!

----------

_Rage Beard Reptiles_ (03-22-2018)

----------


## Rage Beard Reptiles

Little outdoor photoshoot on a flowering bush. I think Gypsy is fitting in well.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------

_Ashley96_ (04-01-2018),_EDR_ (08-08-2018),_Prognathodon_ (04-02-2018),_Reinz_ (04-01-2018)

----------


## Phillydubs

Wow what an amazing animal !!!

how does she handle and whats her temperament like?

----------

_Rage Beard Reptiles_ (04-01-2018)

----------


## richardhind1972

Great natural looking pics in amongst them great cream roses she looks so cool


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Rage Beard Reptiles

> Wow what an amazing animal !!!
> 
> how does she handle and whats her temperament like?


Her temperament is very mellow, however I do not handle her much just because they are delicate and not animals that do well with a lot of handling.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------


## Reinz

Good shots of her in arboreal mode.

----------

_Rage Beard Reptiles_ (04-02-2018)

----------


## Ashley96

Shes absolutely beautiful! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Rage Beard Reptiles_ (04-02-2018)

----------


## Rage Beard Reptiles

Yet another feeding and she took this one with a bit more gusto. I feel she is settling in nicely.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------

_Reinz_ (04-05-2018),_richardhind1972_ (04-05-2018)

----------


## Reinz

> Yet another feeding and she took this one with a bit more gusto. I feel she is settling in nicely.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Sounds like you are doing everything right. 

I am glad you are keeping her progress updated. I look forward to seeing her grow and learn more about this cool species.

----------


## GpBp

:Surprised:  Gypsy is GORGEOUS! Congrats! Love her young colors  :Very Happy:  ETB are a fave of mine!

----------

_Rage Beard Reptiles_ (04-18-2018)

----------


## Rage Beard Reptiles

Gypsy just had her first shed while in my care. She looks fantastic!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------

_BR8080_ (04-23-2018),_Prognathodon_ (04-19-2018),_richardhind1972_ (04-19-2018)

----------


## B.P.'s 4me

She's lovely, congratulations!!

----------


## Phillydubs

Outrageous!!

what a beauty !!

----------


## richardhind1972

Them markings are outstanding 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk

----------


## Rage Beard Reptiles

Taking pictures of this girl never gets old! Can't wait to get a few more!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------

_Prognathodon_ (05-07-2018),_Reinz_ (05-07-2018),_richardhind1972_ (05-07-2018)

----------


## richardhind1972

Just so pretty 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk

----------

_Rage Beard Reptiles_ (05-07-2018)

----------


## Reinz

Shes so beautiful. Love the multi colors. Gypsy is a great name for her.  :Smile:

----------

_Rage Beard Reptiles_ (05-07-2018)

----------


## Rage Beard Reptiles

Hoping she is on the other side of the regurge issues that she has been having. She was fed last Monday so it's been a week without a regurge. My fingers are crossed she will make a turn for the better.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------

_EDR_ (08-08-2018),_EL-Ziggy_ (08-06-2018),_Prognathodon_ (08-06-2018),_richardhind1972_ (08-06-2018)

----------


## richardhind1972

Amazing markings, fingers crossed for you

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

----------


## Wayneh

What a stunner you have there

----------


## EL-Ziggy

She's gorgeous Rage. I know you have her husbandry dialed in so do you have any ideas as to what's causing the regurge issues? Hope she's on the mend for you sir.

----------

_Rage Beard Reptiles_ (08-06-2018)

----------


## Rage Beard Reptiles

> She's gorgeous Rage. I know you have her husbandry dialed in so do you have any ideas as to what's causing the regurge issues? Hope she's on the mend for you sir.


I recently put her through a deworming cycle. She was fed last Monday and has held that meal down. This is the first meal she has not regurge since March. At the moment I think it may have been a parasite. However only time will tell. Hopefully it is not Avian Chlamydia, because that is a death sentence for ETB's. Only thing to do now is wait and see how she recovers.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------

_richardhind1972_ (08-06-2018)

----------


## Rage Beard Reptiles

Little update. She defecated last night. Such a great change from regurging. I'm really happy she seems to be turning around. This is not a species for the impatient. They require a lot of patience, I was thinking she was a lost cause for a while. Just goes to show that not giving up can work out.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------

_Prognathodon_ (08-08-2018),_richardhind1972_ (08-07-2018)

----------


## richardhind1972

Fingers crossed she's turned a corner , she looks so cool, hopefully now the regurgitation is under control she will  settle down

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

----------

_Rage Beard Reptiles_ (08-07-2018)

----------


## EDR

Glad to hear she's turning around for you hopefully she keeps it up. I would love to own a ETB but not at this point in my life.

----------

_Rage Beard Reptiles_ (08-08-2018)

----------

